#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  新洽特專區成立

## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow fontsize=20][mrow]公告等級[mcol]立即性(Critical)
[row]內容[col]
洽特性質之閒聊
(僅對少數一兩位會員表達之簡短內容) 
包含*祝賀生日*, *新會員報到*
*閉關宣言*, 以及*與原主題無關之發言*等
請至  洽特灌水測試專區 版另闢主題

符合條件之舊文章將會代為搬移[/table]

----------

